# block layers made a balls of my roof



## mrxireland (Aug 21, 2011)

Ive been putting this off for over 7 years but now need it sorted because i hope to sell my house soon. When my home was getting built we had bad weather when the trusses were getting errected but the roffers still went ahead with putting them up anyway and there were 3 more attic trusses to put up they decided to go on another job and left the roof as it was but then disaster struck. We had 100mph winds and as the trusses werent braced properly they all leaned against my gable and knocked it down on top of all the scafold. 

I then had to get the block layers out to build the gable back up but couldnt get the roofers back because they went away for more money on another job. The block layers told me that they could fix the roof so i let them go ahead with the work because i couldnt get anyone else in to do it. I let them errect the last few attic trusses ,batten and felt then tile the roof which i thought was a good job untill i noticed that a good few of the trusses werent plumb after everything including my rooms/bathrooms were finished out. I just put it to the back of my mind because i just didnt have the money to fix the problem but have noticed a crack on the outer wall at teh back of my house. I dont no if this is because of the roof spread being wrong or is this just settlement cracks. The crack started off as a small crack but over theh years its been crawling down the wall more. 

My enigener came out and seen the roof before it knocked the wall down and i didnt inform him of it. He then came out and seen the roof finished so then passed it but he doesnt no how bad it is in. I know im a fool for not informing him but i was trying to keep costs down and get the build finished as soon as possible. 

Im now left with attic trusses that arent plumb and a few that are 2 inches spaced more that what they should be. I would like some advice on where i need to do next as i need it sorted for selling my house


​


----------

